# I want to outsource my dye sublimation orders. Any recommendations?



## Llanlli (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,

I've been getting a lot of clients asking for dye sublimation on t-shirt lately. I don't have the money to buy the equipment at the moment and would like to outsource it. Do you know of any website with decent prices where I can get a quote an buy from? I know how the process work. I would be providing the art, I just need a company that would print.

Thanks!


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

SK Manufacturing and Printing in O'Fallon Mo. I had them do mugs for me and they were very reasonable. They can make flags, shirts and lots of other things. S&K Printshop - Dye Sublimation and Direct to Garment Printing

Dave (SKDAVE) is very active in this section of the forum


----------



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

pjmom60 said:


> SK Manufacturing and Printing in O'Fallon Mo. I had them do mugs for me and they were very reasonable. They can make flags, shirts and lots of other things. S&K Printshop - Dye Sublimation and Direct to Garment Printing
> 
> Dave (SKDAVE) is very active in this section of the forum


I 2nd that, Skmfg is awesome I use them on a regular basis. Very good work and reasonably priced.

Sent from my VS990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

